# More vikar dog training camp



## argo daisynina dvora (Oct 22, 2011)

http://www.stream.cz/uservideo/829948-summer-camp-bedea-3


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

LInk isn't working for me


----------



## argo daisynina dvora (Oct 22, 2011)

I fixed it, I'm not good on a computer


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

argo daisynina dvora said:


> I fixed it, I'm not good on a computer


 Hey, you fixed it just fine!


----------



## argo daisynina dvora (Oct 22, 2011)

Is long and has a slow start but great bite and training work


----------



## argo daisynina dvora (Oct 22, 2011)

*Wtf is it about this page?*

Why is there so many post like, what about mix breed, how do I breed dogs and make money. I see so many sad post, not post about being good trainers or breeders but ****. Would u eat your dog if u are starving? Like ****. Really?


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Your on the wrong forum for training..pm sent.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## argo daisynina dvora (Oct 22, 2011)

Czech Republic. Most are from the Orry TT, pando Von haus frommer, vikar stud. He has about 30 top stud dogs that he breeds from. If you know of a top czech dog he has him. Once a year he trains in New York, he is vit glisnik, top GSD worldwide.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> Your on the wrong forum for training..pm sent.


 
This is true. Most of us are on another forum for that.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

argo daisynina dvora said:


> Why is there so many post like, what about mix breed, how do I breed dogs and make money. I see so many sad post, not post about being good trainers or breeders but ****. Would u eat your dog if u are starving? Like ****. Really?


I edited out some of the acronyms - please read the rules about posting. 

As for your question, how much of the GSD owners of the world know anything about working dogs, bite-work, or training? Probably less than 1% of the GSDs being bred in North America are bred for work, and less than 1% of owners are serious about training. 

The rest are pet owners, with dogs as companions, and I think many of the people who are attracted to a forum like this are quite young - thus some of the odder posts and threads (agree with you though, but people are free to discuss what they wish). 

On the other hand, a forum like this is a wonderful introduction to the history and background of the GSD, and a real eye opener to people about what responsible breeding, owning, and training is. 

A great way to show that bite-training is not 'making dogs mean' . 

So welcome to the forum, and hope you can stay and help educate. We so need experienced people who are willing to share their knowledge.


----------



## argo daisynina dvora (Oct 22, 2011)

Bite training has zero with being abused or mistreated. A real dog is encouraged to be a full dog for his pack. It is a sport, get the bite arm, get the tug. Only after two is a dog mature enough for adult protection. Anything before that is a game, building hin or her to that. The GSD is a true wonderful dog.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I just watched the video and LOVED it! Very well done, congrats! Gorgeous dogs - and they all look committed to the work (well, except for the black Lab - but he was trying very hard!). Would have loved to see more obedience too - nothing as breath-taking as a focused, prancing heel. That Doberman looked like a powerhouse! Nice to see a serious Dobe.


----------



## argo daisynina dvora (Oct 22, 2011)

Castlemaid If u want to see more Facebook me. Ando, my dog is from the vickar family. Jana, the breeder and trains at glisnik, with Arno Ethen. He is the black sable in the video.


----------



## argo daisynina dvora (Oct 22, 2011)

Facebook 
Bonnie sutton


----------

